#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  >  Τρόποι αντιμετώπισης των προβλημάτων των ελληνικών σιδηρόδρομων

## Pappos

Αφορμή για το παραπάνω είναι είναι η ημερίδα που διοργανώνει το ΤΕΕ για τους Ελληνικούς σιδηροδρόμους.

 Είναι δυνατόν εν έτη 2010 να μην έχουμε ηλεκτροδότηση τρένων σε όλη την χώρα? Είναι δυνατόν το intercity express να είναι από την πρώην Ανατολική Γερμανία χρονολογίας 1972? Είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουμε διπλές ή τριπλές γραμμές εν έτη 2010? Είναι δυνατόν οι σταθμοί να μην έχουν αξιοποιηθεί, αλλά να έχουν μείνει έτσι από την κατασκευή του από τους Γάλλους? Είναι δυνατόν σε κάθε προσπάθεια του ΟΣΕ που θέλει να αναβαθμιστεί να βρίσκει εμπόδιο το ΚΤΕΛ? Είναι δυνατόν το τρένο στην Ελλάδα να μοιάζει για εξωτικό μέσο και σε περίπτωση ταξιδιού εμπειρία από σαφάρι? Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει μάθημα σε καμία σχολή για γέφυρες σιδηροδρόμων και γενικά δεν υπάρχει μάθημα για σιδηροδρόμους? (Δεν μιλάω για ένα μάθημα του τελευταίου εξαμήνου).
  Να γίνει καινούργια χάραξη από την αρχή (ή όπου χρειάζεται αλλαγή και επαναχάραξη).
Να δημιουργηθούν καινούργιοι σταθμοί με εμπορικά κέντρα ή τι άλλο για να ενισχυθεί και η κάθε πόλη/περιοχή που θα έχει σταθμό.
Ο ΟΣΕ όλη η διοίκηση να πεταχτεί έξω και να γίνει καινούργια.
Καινούργια τρένα με ηλεκτροδότηση παντού! 

Η Ελβετία που είναι μια σταλιά (στην τύχη είπα για Ελβετία, πείτε άλλη χώρα Γαλλία, Ιταλία κ.ο.κ.) γιατί έχει τέτοιο δίκτυο και πόσες άλλες χώρες.

----------


## Pappos

Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν. Αλλά δεν γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο οι Έλληνες Μηχανικοί. Δεν είναι το θέμα η σύγκριση σιδηροδρομικής με το εξωτερικό (κάτι τέτοιο φαντάζει αστείο). Το θέμα είναι γιατί είναι πίσω η Ελλάδα στους σιδηροδρόμους. 

Από την μία η πίεση των ΚΤΕΛ και από την άλλη η έλλειψη καινούργιας στρατηγικής. Εννοείται ότι η διοίκηση του ΟΣΕ πρέπει να αλλάξει. 

Με το παραπάνω post αποδεικνύεται περίτρανα το μπαχαλο του ΟΣΕ, εσκεμμένα ή όχι, αλλά πρέπει να ληφθούν μέτρα και να γίνει η χάραξη από την αρχή. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος κάνει πόλεμο στον ΟΣΕ. Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω στην χώρα μου μια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών εν έτη 2010 και όχι να ταξιδεύω με μαζούτ.




> κόκκινες αυτοκινητάμαξες


Είναι της πρώην Αν. Γερμανίας του 1972.



> Για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες είναι απαραίτητη η ηλεκτροδότηση.


Και όχι μόνο. Πρέπει να χαραχτεί καινούργια γραμμή γιατί οι παλιές δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες.



> Φτιάξανε την υποδομή και διαπιστώσαν εκ των υστέρων ότι οι πυλώνες με το ρεύμα θα έπρεπε να είναι ψηλότεροι!!!!Αυτό το λάθος ,κατά την άποψη μου, είναι εσκεμμένο για να μην παρουσιάσει ποτέ κέρδη ο Ο.Σ.Ε. και να πουληθεί σε τμήματα.


Ποινική δίωξη στους υπεύθυνους. 

Και τέλος τόσοι καλοί μηχανικοί προοδευτικοί είμαστε εδώ μέσα. Θέλω να ακούσω τρόπους αντιμετώπισης. Υποτίθεται είμαστε το νέο αίμα και θέλουμε βελτιώσεις.

----------


## vasgi

Λοιπόν παιδιά κάποιες διορθώσεις .

 Η γραμμή Παλαιοφάρσαλος - Καλαμπάκα , έχει γίνει κανονική εδώ και 10 χρόνια περίπου. Μετρική παραμένει η Παλαιοφάρσαλου - Βόλου η οποία δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Στην Πελοπόννησο αντικαθίσταται με κανονική η γραμμή Κιάτου - Πάτρας .Τα τρένα ιντερσίτι της κανονικής γραμμής είναι της Siemens από το 1997 και μετά .Η φαρδιά γραμμή θέλει μεγαλύτερες ακτίνες καμπυλότητας από την μετρική , άρα και πιό δύσκολη κατασκευή . Τα πούλμαν υπάρχουν ακόμη αλλά κάνουν ταξίδια στα Βαλκάνια .Οι γραμμές έχουν αρχίσει να αντικαθίστανται από το 1977 με συγκολλήσεις και ανώτατες ταχύτητες τα 280 χαω . Αρα μόνο τοπικές βελτιώσεις χάραξης απαιτούνται και όχι νέες χαράξεις . Οι μετρικές γραμμές στην Πελοπόννησο έχουν εκσυχρονιστεί και δεν χρειάζονται αλλαγή . Η ηλεκτροκίνηση στην Αθήνα καθυστερεί να τελειώσει γιατί οι κάτοικοι των Σεπολίων που κτίσαν εμπρός στις γραμμές από το 1970 και μετά , προσέφυγαν στο ΣτΕ και πέτυχαν να υπογειοποιηθεί περίπου 1,5 χιλιόμετρο , των γραμμών που βρίσκονται εκεί πρίν από το 1870 , 100 χρόνια τουλάχιστον πριν χτίσουν εκεί αυτοί που προσέφυγαν και τους οποίους μετά από την συνήθη καθυστέρηση δικαίωσε αυτός ο βραχνάς που λέγεται ΣτΕ . Μάθημα σιδηροδρομικής υπάρχει και στα Πολυτεχνεία και στα ΤΕΙ .

Τώρα στο θέμα των ΜΜΜ σαν χώρα έχουμε συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα .
Αυτό προέρχεται από το ανάγλυφο της χώρας και από το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει υδροκεφαλισμός σε συγκεκριμμένα σημεία της χώρας στον άξονα Πάτρα - Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη .

Ετσι η κυκλοφορία αυτοκινήτων και τρένων στον άξονα αυτό είναι κερδοφόρος , στους υπόλοιπους όμως άξονες είναι ελλειμματική εκτός της οδικής Εγνατίας η οποία δουλεύει σαν Βαλκανικός αυτοκινητόδρομος , τουλάχιστον όσο υπάρχει το πρόβλημα της πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβίας .

Εδώ στις οδικές μεταφορές έγινε η προσπάθεια τα διόδια του ΠΑΘΕ να στηρίξουν την κατασκευή των άλλων αυτοκινητοδρόμων και έγινε χαμός από τους τζαμπατζήδες . Σκεφτείτε να γίνει το ίδιο και στο τρένο και το ταξίδι Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη να φτάνει και τα 150 Ε η μονή διαδρομή γιά να αντιστοιχεί στο εξωτερικό και στο ανάγλυφο της χώρας .

Γενικά στο θέμα των ΜΜΜ υπάρχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα παιδείας στην Ελλάδα μιά και η βλαχογκλαμουριά και το ψευτοκυριλίκι ζεί και βασιλεύει.

Σήμερα είδα σε άλλο φόρουμ το stadia.gr μιά αναφορά σε ένα video .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyvnGWDU0ek


Eκει βλέπεται ένα γρήγορο ιαπωνικό τρένο με ταχύτητες άνω των 300 χαω που κινείται σε υπερυψωμένο διάδρομο με απλά ηχοπετάσματα όταν "ξύνει" κτίρια .
Οι πάμπλουτοι Ιάπωνες , δεν υποχρεώθηκαν από το εκεί ΣτΕ να υπογειοποιήσουν τον διάδρομο γιά χάριν ορισμένων "κορμοράνων" , όπως έγινε εδώ και ζητάνε να γίνει και στην Πάτρα , πετώντας στον Καιάδα μερικά δις , τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν μερικές εκατοντάδες  χλμ σιδηροδρόμου στην Δυτική και Βορειοδυτική Ελλάδα .

Ετσι για να ξέρουμε ποιοι φταίνε .

----------

Evan, kasvan, Pappos, Xάρης

----------

